# Newly diagnosed type 2! And struggling



## EmilyJMart (Sep 27, 2022)

Hey guys! So I’m newly diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. It’s quite evident I went undiagnosed for a few years. However moving forward I’m in need of some help… I’m stuggling on what to eat. I’ve completely changed my eating habits which is great but I’m getting bored of just chicken, veg, eggs and turkey ham. I’m not one for breakfast so finding myself just eating a piece of fruit. I’m missing my carbs enormously.. I was a crisp addict and that was all I would eat. Now I’ve completely cut them out I’m wondering if there was any that I could have with the odd lunch that wouldn’t spike my sugars. Also, what about gravy and stuffing etc? I know I can’t have potato unless it’s sweet but those two staples I am missing a little. Can someone please help me with snack ideas and more meal ideas. I’ve changed my bread, pasta, and rice to whole meal/wholewheat but it’s obviously dry as don’t know what I can use as sauces or anything. I’ve turned into a plain Jane , a healthy plain Jane but plain . Someone please help. Thanks for having me


----------



## Leats (Sep 27, 2022)

I wish I could give a reply but I’ve no idea. Ur doing so much better than me as I eat everything but small quantities, I have never had this under control and I’m starting to struggle


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

@EmilyJMart Do you test your own blood sugar? That’s a good way to see if you can tolerate some carbs. Are you on any medication for the Type 2?


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

There are some recipes here (with carb counts, etc):

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes

.


----------



## Leats (Sep 27, 2022)

Hi thanks for reply, yeh I do my sugars most days, I’m on 4 lots of insulin and metformin,


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 27, 2022)

Hey! I was testing but the nurse on gave me a few strips which have gone. When I say few I mean 10- urgh. I called today and asked for more, I spoke to a pharmacist and he said I shouldn’t worry too much about testing as I’m on 2 metformin a day and ozempic!!!! I told him I’d much rather he consulted my nurse. Apparently he’s messaged her but we shall see x


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 27, 2022)

Leats said:


> Hi thanks for reply, yeh I do my sugars most days, I’m on 4 lots of insulin and metformin,





Leats said:


> I wish I could give a reply but I’ve no idea. Ur doing so much better than me as I eat everything but small quantities, I have never had this under control and I’m starting to struggle


I think it’s mind over matter for me. I find skipping the crisps and Diet Coke such a struggle but one week strong of none. Lol


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 27, 2022)

Inka said:


> There are some recipes here (with carb counts, etc):
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes
> 
> .


Thanks for this! You’re the most help I’ve had in the last week!!


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Hey! I was testing but the nurse on gave me a few strips which have gone. When I say few I mean 10- urgh. I called today and asked for more, I spoke to a pharmacist and he said I shouldn’t worry too much about testing as I’m on 2 metformin a day and ozempic!!!! I told him I’d much rather he consulted my nurse. Apparently he’s messaged her but we shall see x



Lots of Type 2s here find their own meters and strips if the nurse won’t give you anymore. It really is a useful thing to do.


----------



## Leats (Sep 27, 2022)

Inka said:


> There are some recipes here (with carb counts, etc):
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes
> 
> .


It’s all the things I don’t like, fish, veg, brown rice 
I’m my own worst enemy, the fruits I like are the sweet ones, I eat a bit of veg,


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Thanks for this! You’re the most help I’ve had in the last week!!



You’re very welcome   There are meal plans too if you find them helpful:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/enjoy-food/eating-with-diabetes/meal-plans

Different people can tolerate different amounts of carbs so don’t be afraid to make adjustments that suit you.


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 27, 2022)

Inka said:


> Lots of Type 2s here find their own meters and strips if the nurse won’t give you anymore. It really is a useful thing to do.


I think this is going to be my only option. It’s just a shame they cost a fortune


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

Leats said:


> It’s all the things I don’t like, fish, veg, brown rice
> I’m my own worst enemy, the fruits I like are the sweet ones, I eat a bit of veg,



There are lots of recipes there if you look through. What kind of things do you like to eat?


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> I think this is going to be my only option. It’s just a shame they cost a fortune



There are a couple of meters recommended here for price. Let me find the names for you.


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2022)

The most affordable meters members here have found are the SD Gluco Navii or the Spirit Tee2 - which both have test strips at around £8 for 50


----------



## Bloden (Sep 27, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> I find skipping the crisps and Diet Coke such a struggle but one week strong of none. Lol


Are you missing the cruchiness in crisps? I really like crunchy food LOL. How about some toasted hazelnuts or almonds? I find they give me the crunch I crave. Why can't you have Diet Coke anymore? I hate the stuff, but there must be a zero version you can have.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 27, 2022)

Obviously what people who are on insulin will be doing in terms of their diet will be different to those who are just dietary managed or taking oral medication. So read with caution and take what you can for your own situation.
As Type 2 dietary managed, I found the principals in this link worked well for me https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/
It is a low carb approach which is based on normal food so there is still plenty you can eat. Low carb is suggested as being less than 130g Total carbs per day, some do need to go lower but that is a good starting point.
You can still have diet coke or other diet drinks. People have the impression that 'brown' versions of foods are better but they have just as many carbohydrates as the 'white' variety, and sweet potatoes just as many carbs as normal potatoes so tend to try to find substitutes. I use butternut squash as that is lower carb and pasta made from edamame or black beans.
Homemade sauces or soups are good and fruits such as berries are lower carb than some other fruits.
High protein yoghurts or Kvarg deserts are low carb and many have full fat Greek yoghurt with berries and seeds and nuts.
Meat, fish, eggs, cheese, nuts, with lots of vegetables and salads will give you plenty of options for tasty meals. Herbs and spices and dry rubs for flavour with be less carbs than pre-prepared sauces.
For example, today I had boiled eggs and 1 slice toast for breakfast, homemade soup with cheese, beetroot, tomatoes 2 crackers and half an apple for lunch and will be having barbeque pork ribs and green beans and courgettes and carrots, and mixed berries and cream for dinner.


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 27, 2022)

Yes exactly that!!!! It’s the crunch! 
I dunno, I just assumed it wouldn’t be very good even though there are no carbs or sugar in it lol! Yeah, I’m not a fan of nuts unless they’re flavoured… I’m sure I could adjust lol


----------



## harbottle (Sep 27, 2022)

Last night I had salmon roasted with orange, fennel, onion, salt, pepper, white wine and a splash of olive oil. Simple and delicious. For lunch today I had chicken mixed with a bit of yoghurt, olive oil, half a small apple, celery, red wine vinegar and salt and pepper. Nice and filling, with low carbs and very tasty.

I use recipes from books by Giancarlo Caldesi, who is a chef who is also T2 diabetic. They are generally quite simple (In the one called 30 minute diabetes cookbook) and very tasty.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Hey! I was testing but the nurse on gave me a few strips which have gone. When I say few I mean 10- urgh. I called today and asked for more, I spoke to a pharmacist and he said I shouldn’t worry too much about testing as I’m on 2 metformin a day and ozempic!!!! I told him I’d much rather he consulted my nurse. Apparently he’s messaged her but we shall see x


Hello and welcome @EmilyJMart, I was diagnosed on the 30th May as T2 and like you I struggled with what to eat, I have found the book carbs & cals which someone on here had recommended invaluable, there is an app but only certain parts are free. I also bought the book 'The reverse your diabetes cookbook' by giancarlo caldesi and his wife Katie, I love his cheats - Fakeways, and alternative to nachos etc. I found testing my blood sugars really helpful as I learnt what caused my BS to rise above the 'norm', because I take no medications I have self funded my meter and strips, but find I'm using fewer now that I have a better understanding of what I can manage and what I can't.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 27, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Yes exactly that!!!! It’s the crunch!
> I dunno, I just assumed it wouldn’t be very good even though there are no carbs or sugar in it lol! Yeah, I’m not a fan of nuts unless they’re flavoured… I’m sure I could adjust lol


Flavoured nuts should be fine, quinoa chips are lowish carb. You may find some crunchy foods which are low carb by looking at packets of things or websites. GrapeTree have things like Habas fritas (roasted broad beans) which are crunchy.
Their nuts are also a good price.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 27, 2022)

If you can eat carbs from potato rice bread etc then it doesn't matter much if they are brown or not, sweet potato is not lower in carbs and did not reduce blood sugar levels when I compared ordinary to sweet, so if you can eat them then you can have your usual option.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Sep 27, 2022)

If you are okay about cooking then you can make your own crisps and they won't be carby and the same for bread.
I sorted my diabetes out by changing ingredients and making all the same food I loved with them.
Celeriac is your friend.
Every day ingredient swaps.
Here are a few swaps you can make to reduce your carb intake without having to change the food choices you have become used to and enjoy.
1. Instead of potato use celeriac.
Celeriac looks a bit weird. But it has many points in its favour.
You can cook it in all the same ways you can cook potatoes. It has 2.3g carbohydrate per 100g instead of 14.9g per 100g in potatoes.
2. Instead of rice or pasta - konjac makes a great substitute.
There are a number of brands to choose from.  Some are glassy types and work well for asian style cookery. Some are more like pasta in constituency and they work well in Italian and asian recipes. They have negligible carbs in a whole portion.
3. Use Pulsin pea protein powder instead of flour to make crispy batter (mix 9g with 1 egg and some almond milk to thin if needed)  or to dust food instead of flour before frying. It is the best substitute for that purpose. It has zero carbs per 100g.
4. Use xanthan gum in very small amounts to thicken sauces in asian style cookery.  
I use psyllium husk to thicken gravies with roasts or for stews.  It can be used instead of cornflour.  Psyllium husk is a fibre so adds nutritional value to the food. Psyllium husk has around 0.2g carbs per 100g and you only use a very small amount so it is a wonderful swap to reduce carbs.
5. Use unsweetened almond milk instead of dairy milk - check the brand's nutritional value because some have carbs but if you pick the right one it can be near enough zero carbs.
6. Use double cream rather than single cream. Very few carbs.







I make crisps by using a potato peeler to get very thin slices of celeriac and then shallow frying them in extra virgin olive oil.  They get browner than potato crisps but they get beautifully crispy and taste like nicely caramelised potato crisps.

You can make your own very low carb bread if you have a bread machine and that bread can then be used to make stuffing, bread sauce etc etc in exactly the same way as you would have used 'normal' bread.
This is a roast dinner I made using home made bread and gravy and because there were so few carbs in the stuffing and gravy I was able to have carrots and peas and still stay within my 20g per day (day not per meal) target.  My non-diabetic husband had the same as me and he can't tell it isn't the usual carby stuff.




This is fish in breadcrumbs made with my home made very low carb bread.  It is crisp and crunchy and made no difference to my blood sugars.


I had this the other day when I had a craving for KFC.  I mixed Pulsin pea protein (Tesco sells it - it is pricy but you only need a couple of teaspoons at a time so it lasts) with some celery salt, and garlic powder and white pepper and then dusting raw chicken thighs with the mixture and then shallow frying in olive oil and ghee until it was crispy and the internal temp was around 80C then finishing it off in a hot oven for 15 min while I mixed some mayo and dill and a bit of hot sauce for the dip. No effect on blood sugars. Pea protein is near enough zero carb.  The only carbs on this plate are in the cherry tomatoes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 29, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @EmilyJMart

I was thinking of suggesting your Celeriac ‘Kettle Chips’ for an occasional crisp fix @NotWorriedAtAll - but you’ve beaten me to it


----------



## trophywench (Sep 30, 2022)

Hi @EmilyJMart - just being nosey here - how on earth did you come to be diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes?  Also, you don't appear to be eating any red meat - not even ham since you refer to turkey ham - and you haven't mentioned eating any fish, cheese or eggs either so is there some reason you are restricting your diet so much?  I mean - for all I know you might be allergic to this that and the other, in which case that explains your not eating them - but very often people get hold of the wrong end of the stick with diabetes and diet - it isn't restrictive of itself, only by what each person's body can cope with.


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 30, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Hi @EmilyJMart - just being nosey here - how on earth did you come to be diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes?  Also, you don't appear to be eating any red meat - not even ham since you refer to turkey ham - and you haven't mentioned eating any fish, cheese or eggs either so is there some reason you are restricting your diet so much?  I mean - for all I know you might be allergic to this that and the other, in which case that explains your not eating them - but very often people get hold of the wrong end of the stick with diabetes and diet - it isn't restrictive of itself, only by what each person's body can cope with.


Hello! Well over the years I’ve struggled with my weight with my biggest reaching 21 stone. I had realised but over 2 years I’d lost 5 stone without diet change which was the diabetes that was causing the weight loss. I was told I had type 2 through having a blood test because I felt unwell and couldn’t find the reason why (now we know). Yes I have cut out red meat. I loved red meat too… I just thought of the benefits from not having it. Also regarding dairy products, I have never had them through my own choice as I don’t like them.. I do have the odd egg white though so putting them in my diet as much as possible. I did have ham but thought turkey ham would be healthier. Without my testing strips at the minute I’m sticking with safe foods.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 30, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Hello! Well over the years I’ve struggled with my weight with my biggest reaching 21 stone. I had realised but over 2 years I’d lost 5 stone without diet change which was the diabetes that was causing the weight loss. I was told I had type 2 through having a blood test because I felt unwell and couldn’t find the reason why (now we know). Yes I have cut out red meat. I loved red meat too… I just thought of the benefits from not having it. Also regarding dairy products, I have never had them through my own choice as I don’t like them.. I do have the odd egg white though so putting them in my diet as much as possible. I did have ham but thought turkey ham would be healthier. Without my testing strips at the minute I’m sticking with safe foods.


Loss of that much weight without trying even over 2 years should be sending red flags to your GP that you may be Type 1 not Type 2. They do tend to go from the clinical profile of age (not a child) and overweight and to be fair that does probably fit in the majority of cases but not all.
There is no reason not to eat red meat if you like it as it is those carbohydrates which are the issue.
Making sure you are having plenty of protein, healthy fats and vegetables should give you plenty of options.
By adopting a good testing strategy, you will soon find that the value of having the test strips, you would probably save the cost of the strips in your food shopping by it enabling you to make better choices food wise. e.g., making what would have been 2 portions now do 3.


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 30, 2022)

No I’m definitely type 2 unfortunately. Last blood tests in 2019 showed pre diabetes but the doctors failed to tell me. If I’d known then I’d of controlled my diet better instead of being so ignorant.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 30, 2022)

Well - @Leadinglights and I are thinking the same, ie that you could actually have Type 1 diabetes - but anyway, get going with that testing, before and 2hrs after meals.

If you do have Type 2 what you're aiming for is between 4 and 7 before eating, then an increase no greater than 3 above that, after.  However don't expect the 4 - 7 instantly - although if the increase before/after is less than 3, it does mean your body can apparently  cope OK with whatever the meal was.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 30, 2022)

5 stone weight loss over 2 years without trying or changing diet is not down to Type 2 diabetes, which would have caused you to put on weight. Whilst I appreciate that you may be happy to lose that weight if you were overweight to start with, weight loss is not a symptom of Type 2, so like @Leadinglights says, I would question your diagnosis. 
Type 1 in more mature adults often has a slow onset and is sometimes referred to as Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adults or LADA and is often mistaken for like Type 2 and may even respond to Type 2 medication and dietary changes for several years before there is insufficient insulin production and levels start to rise significantly.    
What makes you so certain that you are Type 2?


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 30, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 5 stone weight loss over 2 years without trying or changing diet is not down to Type 2 diabetes, which would have caused you to put on weight. Whilst I appreciate that you may be happy to lose that weight if you were overweight to start with, weight loss is not a symptom of Type 2, so like @Leadinglights says, I would question your diagnosis.
> Type 1 in more mature adults often has a slow onset and is sometimes referred to as Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adults or LADA and is often mistaken for like Type 2 and may even respond to Type 2 medication and dietary changes for several years before there is insufficient insulin production and levels start to rise significantly.
> What makes you so certain that you are Type 2?


Surely the doctors would know the difference right? They would of picked it up sooner? I couldn’t of possible gone through 30 years without knowing I had diabetes? However you have me thinking as I did have gestation diabetes twice. However I did ask my diabetic nurse about the weight loss over the years and she said that would of been the diabetes. I can only go by what a professional says.


----------



## harbottle (Sep 30, 2022)

Weight loss can happen with T2. The body burns fat and muscle to make energy as it is not getting it from the blood sugar due to insulin resistance.


----------



## EmilyJMart (Sep 30, 2022)

harbottle said:


> Weight loss can happen with T2. The body burns fat and muscle to make energy as it is not getting it from the blood sugar due to insulin resistance.


Exactly what I was told. Thank you


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

Gestational diabetes is strongly linked to type 2, so that is likely part of why your nurse/GP think type 2.

With that much unexpected weight loss it may be worth asking if you can have the tests that may indicate whether or not it is type 1 though just to be more certain


----------



## Transistor (Oct 1, 2022)

For crunch you could try celery sticks filled with peanut butter or cheese / Philadelphia cream cheese. I usually pack a whole stick (cut in half to fit) in my lunchbox. Lidl and Aldi do 1 kg tubs of 100% peanut at a good price.


----------



## notmez (Oct 1, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> I was a crisp addict


I still am, I love them but I have gone from eating them everyday to 2or3 25g packets per week. I tested with my meal 2 hours after and I was ok but it's all the other stuff in crisps that I also need to watch out for which is why cutting them way back is still a good idea. I don't have crisps as snacks but as part of my lunch

Bread. Massive reduction in bread,  still have both white and brown but I've cut back huge amounts.  I've cut out the bread from lunch when I started but now I'm on a single slice if I do have bread - usually with soup (3-4 slices per week)

the rice / pasta issue for me is portion control.  The amount of pasta you can have might be different but a very small amount of pasta is ok just load the plate with more sauce veg and salad. - try to make your own so you know there isn't lots of sugar in the sauce.  On days I eat pasta I don't have any garlic bread 

Check out *the food with photos thread* on the food board. That's been great for ideas, snacks and meals.

Something I read not long ago was a positive spin on their diagnosis, they said it made them completely switch up their diet and try out loads of new meals and dishes they wouldn't have ever tried.

Just try and push to get a meter and test strips on prescription, I had to push for them and got them to start but they probably won't give me more after Oct/Nov. I've done better testing after 2 hours so I know the impact the meal I just ate is having instead of just cutting out everything I enjoy and then failing to stick to my new diet and exercise routine.  Now I can still eat the things I enjoy (except cakes and pastries)  but know how much I can have and have set myself limits I can stick to and succeed at instead of every other diet I have just failed to stick to.

Once you know you can eat SOMETHING you don't need to test for that meal again regularly if you don't want to. I no longer test after breakfast because I eat the exact same thing every day.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 1, 2022)

Transistor said:


> For crunch you could try celery sticks filled with peanut butter or cheese / Philadelphia cream cheese. I usually pack a whole stick (cut in half to fit) in my lunchbox. Lidl and Aldi do 1 kg tubs of 100% peanut at a good price.



I find Aldi products very hit and miss, but their peanut butter is a huge hit for me - I haven't found one I like more anywhere else, and I've had a lot.

I used to like their almond butter as well, but they appear to have stopped doing that.


----------



## KJSkinner (Oct 1, 2022)

Finding all of this a bit like a school day! Learning a lot! Thanks.

i have found a lot of recipes and ideas online. Dr. Michael Mosley’s books I’ve found extremely useful with ideas and have experimented with variations for my tastes and condition.

Any other treasure troves of recipes can anyone recommend?


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 1, 2022)

KJSkinner said:


> Finding all of this a bit like a school day! Learning a lot! Thanks.
> 
> i have found a lot of recipes and ideas online. Dr. Michael Mosley’s books I’ve found extremely useful with ideas and have experimented with variations for my tastes and condition.
> 
> Any other treasure troves of recipes can anyone recommend?


There are lots of recipes in the food/recipes forum (drop down tab at left hand corner)
Some people find www.sugarfreelonderer has lots of stuff which look yummy


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Oct 1, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Hey guys! So I’m newly diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. It’s quite evident I went undiagnosed for a few years. However moving forward I’m in need of some help… I’m stuggling on what to eat. I’ve completely changed my eating habits which is great but I’m getting bored of just chicken, veg, eggs and turkey ham. I’m not one for breakfast so finding myself just eating a piece of fruit. I’m missing my carbs enormously.. I was a crisp addict and that was all I would eat. Now I’ve completely cut them out I’m wondering if there was any that I could have with the odd lunch that wouldn’t spike my sugars. Also, what about gravy and stuffing etc? I know I can’t have potato unless it’s sweet but those two staples I am missing a little. Can someone please help me with snack ideas and more meal ideas. I’ve changed my bread, pasta, and rice to whole meal/wholewheat but it’s obviously dry as don’t know what I can use as sauces or anything. I’ve turned into a plain Jane , a healthy plain Jane but plain . Someone please help. Thanks for having me


instead of crisps you can have pork scratchings, or nuts, or parmesan crisps (dry fry blobs of cheese with herbs).


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Oct 1, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Hello! Well over the years I’ve struggled with my weight with my biggest reaching 21 stone. I had realised but over 2 years I’d lost 5 stone without diet change which was the diabetes that was causing the weight loss. I was told I had type 2 through having a blood test because I felt unwell and couldn’t find the reason why (now we know). Yes I have cut out red meat. I loved red meat too… I just thought of the benefits from not having it. Also regarding dairy products, I have never had them through my own choice as I don’t like them.. I do have the odd egg white though so putting them in my diet as much as possible. I did have ham but thought turkey ham would be healthier. Without my testing strips at the minute I’m sticking with safe foods.


I find red meat is a great thing for type 2, i eat generous amounts of minced beef, pork, and beef steak and green veg. Egg is also protien and no carbs and full of nutrients. = a cheese and mushroom omlette is a staple with me. Also you can try konjak pasta for a quick pasta meal. .


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Oct 1, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Hello! Well over the years I’ve struggled with my weight with my biggest reaching 21 stone. I had realised but over 2 years I’d lost 5 stone without diet change which was the diabetes that was causing the weight loss. I was told I had type 2 through having a blood test because I felt unwell and couldn’t find the reason why (now we know). Yes I have cut out red meat. I loved red meat too… I just thought of the benefits from not having it. Also regarding dairy products, I have never had them through my own choice as I don’t like them.. I do have the odd egg white though so putting them in my diet as much as possible. I did have ham but thought turkey ham would be healthier. Without my testing strips at the minute I’m sticking with safe foods.


unless you are vegan there are not _many _benefits to not eating unprocessed red meat. Our bodies can process it.... it's carbs that we don't get on with.  I speak as an overweight type 2 who has lost nearly 2 stone on low carb and eating lots of meat fish diary and eggs with green stuff. i now have normal blood sugar.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I find Aldi products very hit and miss, but their peanut butter is a huge hit for me - I haven't found one I like more anywhere else, and I've had a lot.
> 
> I used to like their almond butter as well, but they appear to have stopped doing that.


My favourite peanut butter at the moment is Manilife Dark Roast Crunchy. A bit pricey but I think it's worth it!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Surely the doctors would know the difference right? They would of picked it up sooner? I couldn’t of possible gone through 30 years without knowing I had diabetes? However you have me thinking as I did have gestation diabetes twice. However I did ask my diabetic nurse about the weight loss over the years and she said that would of been the diabetes. I can only go by what a professional says.



I think you are quite right to trust what the healthcare professionals have told you @EmilyJMart 

But I guess it’s also quite natural for forum members to get a bit of an ‘itch’ from some people’s accounts of their diagnosis - or from their own experience of having been given one classification initially, only to be told they have a different type of diabetes later on. It happens on the forum more often than one might imagine, and sometimes the correction of a T2 to T1 diagnosis does indeed come several years after the initial classification.

Definitely best to go with the advice of your surgery for the time being though. 

If it happens that the suggested treatment plan doesn’t seem to be working, your BG levels don’t respond, or you begin to get concerned, you can always request a cPeptide check, which will show how much of your own insulin you are producing. In classic T2 you’d expect a high level of production because of insulin resistance, while with T1 or LADA the waning beta cells wont be producing much. GAD antibody tests can also be helpful.

These tests aren’t routinely run to differentiate between types, which is usually best done on clinical presentation.


----------



## EmilyJMart (Oct 3, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> instead of crisps you can have pork scratchings, or nuts, or parmesan crisps (dry fry blobs of cheese with herbs).


Funnily enough i had some pork scratchings today and for some reason they made me fee sick instantly... I enjoyed them at the time and they did nothing to my sugars but the fat content was lurking in the back of my mind lol.... I just want to enjoy food without obsessing which i find im doing.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 3, 2022)

I made some celeriac crisps today (peeled thin slices off a celeriac with a potato peeler then deep fried them). I weighed the saucepan with oil before and after to estimate the amount of oil soaked up, and it was less than I expected


----------



## Nige13 (Oct 25, 2022)

EmilyJMart said:


> Hey guys! So I’m newly diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. It’s quite evident I went undiagnosed for a few years. However moving forward I’m in need of some help… I’m stuggling on what to eat. I’ve completely changed my eating habits which is great but I’m getting bored of just chicken, veg, eggs and turkey ham. I’m not one for breakfast so finding myself just eating a piece of fruit. I’m missing my carbs enormously.. I was a crisp addict and that was all I would eat. Now I’ve completely cut them out I’m wondering if there was any that I could have with the odd lunch that wouldn’t spike my sugars. Also, what about gravy and stuffing etc? I know I can’t have potato unless it’s sweet but those two staples I am missing a little. Can someone please help me with snack ideas and more meal ideas. I’ve changed my bread, pasta, and rice to whole meal/wholewheat but it’s obviously dry as don’t know what I can use as sauces or anything. I’ve turned into a plain Jane , a healthy plain Jane but plain . Someone please help. Thanks for having me


Hi
Wholemeal pasta and rice is still quite high in carbs so I now give both a miss (or have as a rare treat).
I was like you missing my carbs BUT you do not need to cut out all carbs, just do less carbs. I tend to do between 80-120 per days and my bloods are fine.
I also eat cauliflower rice but only the frozen (from asda) which I make into egg fried rice and add chciken and veg, really tasty.
Greek salads are another good meal ( well if you like feta cheese and salad )
Cod and Salmon are great wrapped in a paper parcel with lemon and herbs and popped in the oven for 20mins served with veg and cauliflower rice ( I stir fry the rice tho ).
I also make my own bread and biscuits and get the recipies off  The Sugar Free Londoner ( https://sugarfreelondoner.com/ ) there are loads of ideas on there and are quite easy to make 
I do still eat bread but now tend to either make my own or even better buy Nimble wholemeal which per slice is pretty good carb wise so lots of sandwiches for me 
Snack wise, I drain a couple of cans of chickpeas in water, pat dry and mix some spices ( curry powder , chilli, garlic etc ) with a bit of oil and roast them in the oven for about 30-40mins and put them in a small jar and eat when a little peckish. I also mix these with some nuts, brazils,almonds,hazlenuts and mixed about 10grms of each.
I dio also like salt and vinegar rice cakes - yum.
Tinned tomatoes make really good sauces and you can add pretty much anything you like to it as you can with a cream sauce.
I love greek yoghurt with mixed berries and a spoon of 100% cruchy peanut butter on top for brekky.

Regards to a metre - I get mine free on perscription as I do the lancets and strips and if the Dr/Nurse is asking you to monitor your bloods ask then to provide the equptment.
Anyway, plenty of advice on here as I can see by all the feedback 
Good luck - let us all know how you get on.
Nigel.


----------



## offspin (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi , I really enjoy dry roasted peanuts ( did ) . Could I eat them again ?


----------



## notmez (Oct 27, 2022)

Peanuts tend to be fine in terms of carbs and sugar for most people. What you have to watch out for is all the junk that go on the peanuts. 

I buy plain unsalted and flavour them myself. 
I buy salted 
Sometimes eat dry roasted buy mostly avoid them unless there is nothing else (personal flavour preference)
Mostly avoid coated nuts. Like the Sahara type.
Mostly avoid honey roasted. 


Do watch how much you have as nuts are high fat but not necessarily the bad kind. I've increased how much I'm eating nuts but I also try to avoid too much salt again another personal pref.


----------



## offspin (Oct 27, 2022)

notmez said:


> Peanuts tend to be fine in terms of carbs and sugar for most people. What you have to watch out for is all the junk that go on the peanuts.
> 
> I buy plain unsalted and flavour them myself.
> I buy salted
> ...


Hi , I do enjoy different types of nuts. I do / did enjoy dry roasted peanuts.We do not cook with salt ( at least 10 years ) but do use a small amount to flavour.Just a  few grains !


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Oct 29, 2022)

offspin said:


> Hi , I really enjoy dry roasted peanuts ( did ) . Could I eat them again ?


I’m type 2 was diagnosed in jan 22 with hb1ac of 108 and I have eaten nuts all the way through my journey so far - salted- dry roasted and salt and vinegar nuts too (curbs my crisps craving) I just limit the portions. And thankfully I don’t usually get any form of spike from them

When I had my last test in July my hba1c was 48 so I have continued to enjoy some peanuts


----------



## Sussexmax (Jan 2, 2023)

EmilyJMart said:


> Hey! I was testing but the nurse on gave me a few strips which have gone. When I say few I mean 10- urgh. I called today and asked for more, I spoke to a pharmacist and he said I shouldn’t worry too much about testing as I’m on 2 metformin a day and ozempic!!!! I told him I’d much rather he consulted my nurse. Apparently he’s messaged her but we shall see x


Hi @EmilyJMart, hope everything’s settled down for you. I find there’s so much to learn and so many ‘rules’ about what you can and can’t do!! I’m also recently diagnosed as T2 and wondered how you were getting on with ozempic. My doctor had mentioned it, and I think was considering it before choosing another medication for me. How do you find it works alongside metformin? I’ve got to go back in a few weeks and thought I might mention it. Thanks for any info and advice x


----------

